# 1600 Calories a day



## kyle64 (Apr 22, 2012)

I am currently at 206 pounds. My goal is to be 185-190 pounds before I turn 50.  I am 47 years old.

How long can I remain on a 1600 calories a day diet for? 

Are there any risks of maintaining such low calorie intake permenantly?


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 22, 2012)

yes it will lower your hormones on a severe cal. cut, amoung other problem's.  Go for a 500 calorie reduction per day.  That will put you at around a 1 lb. loss per week and get you to were you want to go.   Starving yourself is not the proper way to lose weight.

You will lose a few lbs. this way but then your body will shutdown.  Your body will think it's starving and will start slowing everything down.  Not what you want.


----------



## kyle64 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I am confused about the daily calorie per pound thing. I have been on so many sites that have calculators and its all over the place. I am currently eating about 2400 a day but I am not losing weight. I workout about 30 minutes a day 4 days a week. I do most cross tranining to maintain 126 HR. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well it's obvious isn't it?  2400 is too much for losing weight unless you are training twice per day at high intensity.  And 1600 is to low.  Try something in the middle maybe 2000 calories or 2100 for a few week's.  Monitor your progress and adjust calories from there.  

What do you eat for your carb's?

I would limit carb's to 170 gram's a day.  That will help with fat loss.  The rest from protein and good fat's.  Get some EFA 3 6 9 or Udo's 369 oil.   Large salad with Avacado's, tomatoes, mushrooms, and lean source of protein.  

If you are working out 6 day's a week 126bpm on the cross trainer and 2000 cal with low/moderate carbs and stick with it you will lose your weight.  I would add some resistance training 2 or 3 day's a week on top of your cross trainer if you can.

You can also zig zag your cals and carb's through the week.  Maybe on a resistance training day you will increase your carb/calories a little bit to 2200.  Then 1800 the next say and so on.  You still want to average 2000/day.  Doing this will trick your body and make it think it is getting enough food and still keep everything running full tilt and burning that fat.  Does that make sense?


----------



## kyle64 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes makes a lot of sense. I will give it a try.


----------



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

1600 a day is fine for small school girls u eat at that much of a deficit u can say bye bye to your muscle mass u have..


----------



## lee111s (Apr 24, 2012)

Are you eating the right kinds of food though?

If you're eating 2400 from sweets and sugars you're not going to lose weight.

Lean proteins and fibrous vegetables take your body a lot longer to break down and therefore actually use calories to break down. Along with the fact they'll keep you fuller for longer you need to ensure your diet is in order buddy.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey bro, my sister in law is eating about 1500-1600 calories a day right now and she is about 5'8" 135 pounds or so. I would say bump the calories up a few notches to preserve muscle.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 24, 2012)

Another thing, I know for me I love to eat so I set my calories as high as I think they can go and then up the cardio as I see fit.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 27, 2012)

2 hours of low intensity exercise/week is not enough to seriously lose weight in my opinion.  A cardio session shorter than 45 minutes is too short.  If you have the time, raise your cardio sessions to 45 minutes each and throw in three weight sessions a week.  And don't be afraid to eat as long as they're good calories.  Starving yourself only works for chicks that want to look like they're starving.  You're a dude.  You don't want to look like that.

Also, you want to reach your goal in three years?  You can do this in three months if you want.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 27, 2012)

1600 cals/day just means you're going to go catabolic. It doesn't get you what you want. The point is to eat the OPTIMAL amount for the energy demands you'll put on your body. Your body is near perfect biochemical machine that WANTS to run efficiently. Underfeed it, it stalls. Overfeed it, it bogs down. A crash diet to get to some result quickly is a guarantee for short-term misery followed by a nice big fat rebound to fatter than when you were when you started.

Start here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------



## jamison (Apr 30, 2012)

i agree with this completey,i speak from experience.i did the crash diet and really hit the gym hard as fuck for 4 months staright and after working 15 hr days and working out like hour a day 5x a week,i slowed down my my crash diet and slowed the gym routine and gained 30 pounds back,so i now i am trying to regulate and keep my diet rutine so i can start the gym again in may and try to diet and drop weight the proper way,





sassy69 said:


> 1600 cals/day just means you're going to go catabolic. It doesn't get you what you want. The point is to eat the OPTIMAL amount for the energy demands you'll put on your body. Your body is near perfect biochemical machine that WANTS to run efficiently. Underfeed it, it stalls. Overfeed it, it bogs down. A crash diet to get to some result quickly is a guarantee for short-term misery followed by a nice big fat rebound to fatter than when you were when you started.
> 
> Start here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------



## SPF (May 4, 2012)

Eat 10-20% under maintenance OR add cardio.

I went on a cutting diet where I added cardio and 20% cut in diet at same time and it was a huge mistake. Half the weight I lost was muscle (I actually measured it). I can't imagine how much muscle you'd lose at 1600 calories a day.


----------



## kyle64 (May 5, 2012)

SPF said:


> Eat 10-20% under maintenance OR add cardio.
> 
> I went on a cutting diet where I added cardio and 20% cut in diet at same time and it was a huge mistake. Half the weight I lost was muscle (I actually measured it). I can't imagine how much muscle you'd lose at 1600 calories a day.


Thanks for your concern. I tried for 3 days the 1600 calories and I was unable to do it. Complete fatigue and was feeling rather light headed on the 2nd and 3rd day. 
I am now on a stricter lower carb 2400 Calorie a day diet and I am seeing nice results in my waist area. I can see visible improvement.


----------

